# Is my tank going to be shrimp friendly?



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting rid of my 3" Bosemani Rainbowfish & 5" common pleco to accommodate few cherry shrimps that I plan to get for my 55G tank.
I've also obtained some java moss & subwassertang just recently too~
And I also plan to get some shrimp house as well.

By then, I will just have about 16 zebra danios+silvertip tetras in the tank...
So will this plan work if I introduce the cherry shrimps to the tank??
Or do I need to go plan B, which is getting amano or ghost shrimp as alternative?

If I want to introduce albino BNP into the tank, is it safe with the shrimps?
(I'm also thinking about getting couple cactus wood if it's necessary)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It really depends on what you intent is with the Cherry Shrimp. Do you want to breed them or just keep them? There are several members that keep Bristlenoses with Cherry Shrimp without incident. The Silvertip tetras and Zebra danios may pick at the shrimp (but as long as there is enough greenery they should be fine). I would try to introduce the shrimp at night so the existing fish don't think the shrimp are a possible food item )

Hopefully that helps.

Stuart


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 16g tank with a colony of red cherry shrimps. I put 3 BNP into it a week ago. I am still seeing new shrimp-lets every now and then. Other than the fact that they fight for food (they more or less eat same type of food), I have not encountered any problem.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Another note: Please insure any intake have been made shrimp safe by using a sponge or properly suited strainer.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Cuz I'm basically new to shrimp, and they are fun to watch, so I'm wanna get them just for keep, maybe start a few like maybe 6~10?
The greens.... probably barely enough, but combine with the existing ornament I have, should be sufficient~

I currently have a Fluval 3+ (yeah.... it was already there before I know it's won't do much), and I'm planning to get a HOB soon~


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

keeping shrimps are very entertaining. i had BNP with my cherries for a while now and they seem to be doing fine.


----------

